# Today I am Smoking............



## MuckyDucky (Nov 22, 2014)

............Blue Rhino from POSITRONICS SEEDS. I like the high on this one and it put on a lot of buds that were easy to trim.


----------



## carolina sour (Nov 30, 2014)

today i was smoking my last bowl with some blackwater og kush. really sad now but will get more. yall be safe while ur flying.


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks nice with all those trichs, wish our crop would hurry up and get this ripe !


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 5, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Looks nice with all those trichs, wish our crop would hurry up and get this ripe !


I'm sure it will friend.... just remember photos can be enhanced to bring out all of the detail. The bud really looked just average if you were looking at it without a scope.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Smoking a bowl of Tangie topped with Blue Dream shatter.

Happy.....


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 5, 2015)

We're just past the 3wk mark ... CAN'T WAIT...


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 5, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> We're just past the 3wk mark ...View attachment 3325898 CAN'T WAIT...


Be patient. All ya gotta do is wait on one cycle to see. You won't cut early ever again


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 5, 2015)

Early Peak Potency, using just one 65 w 2700k CFL. Ideally, I like mostly cloudy trichs with only a few amber, this one was harvested with mostly clear.


----------



## indicat33 (Jan 5, 2015)

budlover13 said:


> Be patient. All ya gotta do is wait on one cycle to see. You won't cut early ever again


You are so right bro, we are still going strong, and only smoked what we pruned (bottom branches that weren't getting light). The shit is already incredible, as compared to mexi-brick schwag available everywhere. One plant in particular looks like it fuckin SNOWED @ 4wks in. I would really like to hit her with some of my Afghan pollen.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 5, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> You are so right bro, we are still going strong, and only smoked what we pruned (bottom branches that weren't getting light). The shit is already incredible, as compared to mexi-brick schwag available everywhere. One plant in particular looks like it fuckin SNOWED @ 4wks in. I would really like to hit her with some of my Afghan pollen.


As for trimming lower branches because of light deprivation, we disagree. Personally, I don't trim ANY foliage or branches because of light deprivation. I don't believe in it from a scientific pov. Now, I HAVE done it in an attempt to concentrate a plants energy. 

Just different schools of thought and purpose for the harvest. 

As for the breeding, I've never felt confident enough In myself to attempt it.

Best of luck.


----------



## bchux123 (Jan 7, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> ............Blue Rhino from POSITRONICS SEEDS. I like the high on this one and it put on a lot of buds that were easy to trim.
> View attachment 3299395


 I am smoking a bowl of white rhino with a layer of keef and a layer of shatter and its the best that I've smoked in a few weeks


----------



## bchux123 (Jan 7, 2015)

is anyone good at cloning I have a sativa og kush plant and I plan on cloning it into 50 different plants and its 4 feet tall... Any tips for me


----------



## bchux123 (Jan 7, 2015)

i saw today on the news today president obama stated that marijuana is as dangerous as heroin obviously thats not true


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 7, 2015)

Some amnesia from superstrains!
Really good strain!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 8, 2015)

Larry OG


----------



## danbridge (Jan 8, 2015)

Skywalker OG
15 g
45 1/8
85 1/4
170 1/2
340 oz



27.6% THC .2% CBD .1% CBN ( Very Potent! Starts off with a rush to the head then relaxes the body. Many claim to have the real strain, but there is none like ours. The Force is Strong with this one! )


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 8, 2015)

Bubble hash. Og kush. Black afghani. baked and bored and started making shapes while pressing. 

And last pic is Lemon skunk. Hanging for bout 3 days now. 

I don't really know percentages but it is some fire guys. Organic living soil. Recipe is in my blog if interested. Enjoy


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 9, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Bubble hash. Og kush. Black afghani. baked and bored and started making shapes while pressing.
> 
> And last pic is Lemon skunk. Hanging for bout 3 days now.
> 
> I don't really know percentages but it is some fire guys. Organic living soil. Recipe is in my blog if interested. Enjoy


Looks great. Is the bubble hash made with ice/water? I have also seen it made just with dry ice and I have been wanting to try it.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 9, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Looks great. Is the bubble hash made with ice/water? I have also seen it made just with dry ice and I have been wanting to try it.


Yulp just ice water. I have tries the dry ice but can't seem to get as clean a product


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

~
Pina express


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 9, 2015)

Gorilla Glue


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 9, 2015)

budlover13 said:


> As for trimming lower branches because of light deprivation, we disagree. Personally, I don't trim ANY foliage or branches because of light deprivation. I don't believe in it from a scientific pov. Now, I HAVE done it in an attempt to concentrate a plants energy.
> 
> Just different schools of thought and purpose for the harvest.
> 
> ...


I actually stopped cutting bottom branches ( I used to for that focus line of shit). I found that some varieties will send a bottom branch to the moon, almost coming even with the top cola, and almost matching in bud size. I just wait for the plant to finish, take the yellow bud/popcorn and vape it personally, and give to rest to my mooch daughter-in-law (what a pain in the ass she is, ugly to boot)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 9, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Looks great. Is the bubble hash made with ice/water? I have also seen it made just with dry ice and I have been wanting to try it.


Don't waste your time, bubble hash is a waste of trim. You need a LOT of trim, bags, mixers, ice for hardly any decent product. BHO all the way to get the most of your waste product. ( I make butter with the sparkly leaf that I cut off, and make a killer NE Clam Chowder).


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 9, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't waste your time, bubble hash is a waste of trim. You need a LOT of trim, bags, mixers, ice for hardly any decent product. BHO all the way to get the most of your waste product. ( I make butter with the sparkly leaf that I cut off, and make a killer NE Clam Chowder).


Idk. True hashish cured and treated with respect is the way to go. IMO. Definitely not a waste of time. I prefer non solvent hash any day. Lungs cant handle it. And any full melt bubble will work in any dab pipe or vaporizer just like the bho or shatter. It takes practice and skill to make good hash and most people do give up before they get the fire.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 9, 2015)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Idk. True hashish cured and treated with respect is the way to go. IMO. Definitely not a waste of time. I prefer non solvent hash any day. Lungs cant handle it. And any full melt bubble will work in any dab pipe or vaporizer just like the bho or shatter. It takes practice and skill to make good hash and most people do give up before they get the fire.


I tried making it twice (bubble and shatter) and at the end of the day, I didn't find it worth the effort, but I am a lazy fuck. My herb is 3 hit's your fucked, so I'm content.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 10, 2015)

Jimdamick said:


> I tried making it twice (bubble and shatter) and at the end of the day, I didn't find it worth the effort, but I am a lazy fuck. My herb is 3 hit's your fucked, so I'm content.


Taking extra care to prepare product is key. Get some of that killer trim. Fresh. Frozen for 24 hours. Then try . Or bone dry. Then rehydrated completly before agitating.


----------



## carol boyd (Jan 11, 2015)

lazy pen.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 18, 2015)

jalonjalon said:


> What type of lighter do you guys use?
> 
> I was so tired of burring myself with normal bic lighters until i found the Linse Lighter, a brand new lighter that lets you move the base of the flame away from your thumbs when lighting a bong, piece, bubbler, one hitter, candle, or virtually anything else.
> 
> ...


Nice plug buddy.


----------



## cannakis (Feb 4, 2015)

bchux123 said:


> i saw today on the news today president obama stated that marijuana is as dangerous as heroin obviously thats not true


what please send link! I hate all those lying manipulative wicked people! Most of our Authorities MUST Be tried for treason by a jury of their peers and Be Executed for their crimes against this Nation and The People! But not until we the people begin Serving this nation.


----------



## cannakis (Feb 4, 2015)

Hahaha! Why don't people just use their finger?! Then you don't burn yourself.


hellmutt bones said:


> Nice plug buddy.


----------



## jeralea (Feb 5, 2015)

I am still surviving off my shake from my summer harvest... hopefully i can make it till september!


----------

